# Game 2: Pacers vs. Pelicans 10/30/2013



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I say we scrap the daily discussion thread and try to make game threads for every game to generate some more discussion.

Anyways, unfortunately I didn't get to catch last nights game as I worked, and I won't get to catch tonight's either as I have a paper due tomorrow so I'll have to read everyone's reviews on the game. Hopefully we can get a big lead early so we can rest Hibbert and his sore knee.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'll be able to watch the 2nd half (as I'm checking out other games too). Interested in this game.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

I actually think Pelicans take this one


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Get the **** out of my thread.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Is this televised nationally? I wanna watch it


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I'm jealous of the Pistons/Pelicans love. So much talent, send some to Toronto damn it.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Wouldn't be surprised if we look a little flat tonight since we're flying from Indiana to New Orleans and playing a second game in less than 24 hours.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Pelicans are not a good team. Should be an easy one for the Pacers.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I'm not liking how this game is starting. Hibbert's in early foul trouble, Aminu is really bothering Paul George, and we have no semblance of an offense aside from a corner Lance three and two David West post-ups. Way too many turnovers already as well.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Weird seeing Scola in a Pacers uniform.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I know he's been in foul trouble but Hibbert really only has 1 shot attempt?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pacers getting it going in the 4th. Tie game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Big and-one play by Hibbert.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

R-Star said:


> Get the **** out of my thread.


Was this post directed towards me ?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Thank you, George Hill. Cold. Blooded.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

George Hill just drilled a huge 3. Pacers lead 89-85 with 31.1 left.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Pretty entertaining game. Pelicans blew a nice lead in the third. Dont think I want AD taking a drive to the hoop for the lead in that situation for sure.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bang.

George ****ing Hill.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pacers hold on for the victory to go 2-0.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I knew David West would nail those big free throws. He was always pretty cold blooded when he was a Hornet.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

The Pelicans are a better team than most people think. That's a great comeback road win.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Knick Killer said:


> *The Pelicans are a better team than most people think.* That's a great comeback road win.


I think so, too.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

great comeback win!
pacers got down big in the 2nd qtr. but they didn't give up. they fought and scrapped their way back into it and that is what great teams do.
roy never got on track with early foul trouble but still got another 5 blocks.

if their players can stay healthy, new orleans has a bright future. davis is going to be a big problem for a bunch of teams this year and if gordon doesn't fall apart- he is going to be a big help.
they may have some inconsistencies like most young teams but i think they are a legit playoff team.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Basel said:


> I think so, too.


Jrue Holliday, Anthony Davis and Eric Gordon is a nice trio to build around.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I expect big things from Paul George this year. What a smooth 30pt. game last night, and just by watching you would have no idea. Ball handling looks better, shooting form looks better, and his defense is just as good if not better than last year.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Can Lance shoot yet?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Gonzo said:


> I expect big things from Paul George this year. What a smooth 30pt. game last night, and just by watching you would have no idea. Ball handling looks better, shooting form looks better, and his defense is just as good if not better than last year.


Agreed with all of the above. The biggest thing I've noticed so far is his post game. He looks a lot like Rudy Gay out there in the post.

And KK, yes, Lance can shoot. His form isn't consistent, but he'll knock down open jumpers. Although, I think the biggest improvement for him has been his finishing ability. He looks much more athletic and creative around the rim.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Knick Killer said:


> Can Lance shoot yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Lance shot the 3 ball well last year. That was about it.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Gonzo said:


> *Lance shot the 3 ball well last year*. That was about it.


Are you serious? Miami dared him to shoot 3's all series he was so bad.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Knick Killer said:


> Are you serious? Miami dared him to shoot 3's all series he was so bad.


He hovered around 40% for the early part of last year's season and dipped off in the end. 

Anyways, a Playoff Series against the best team in the league is not a good sample size.


----------

